# Wie viele Meterhechte werden in einem Jahr in Deutschland gefangen?



## Franz_16 (19. Februar 2017)

Hallo,
ich habe kürzlich mal darüber nachgedacht wie viele Meterhechte wohl in einem Kalenderjahr in deutschen Gewässern insgesamt gefangen werden?

Ich lehne mich aus dem Fenster und sage: es sind 25.000! Meterechte die in deutschen Gewässern jedes Jahr gefangen werden. 

Rechenbeispiele:
Das wären runtergerechnet auf den Tag: 68 Meterhechte die jeden Tag irgendwo in Deutschland gefangen werden müssten ( Schonzeit nicht berücksichtigt)

Hypothetisch:
Bei 1.000.000 aktiver Angler (die auch angeln gehen), wäre es ca. jeder 40. Angler der einen Meterhecht in Deutschland erwischt. In einem Verein mit 100 Mitgliedern würden demnach im Schnitt 2,5 Angler pro Jahr einen Meterhecht erwischen. 

So nun meine Frage:
Was denkt ihr sind es mehr als 25.000 Meterhechte die pro Jahr in Deutschland gefangen werden oder weniger? 

Wie ist eure Schätzung, gerne auch mit eigenen wilden Spekulations-Rechnungen :q ?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Meterhechte werden in einem Jahr in Deutschland gefangen?*

Weniger, jeder 40te wäre schon klasse, aber das kommt mir jetzt weniger vor, wobei man natürlich auch sagen muss man weiß nie wer damit Schule macht und wer nicht. Ich kenne einige, die gehen nicht sehr offensiv mit ihren Fängen um, schon gar nicht wo, wenn nur mal ein Bildchen, gar nicht erst im Internet oder auf der Fangkarte vermerkt.

Die Frage daneben ist auch, wie oft der gleiche darunter ist. Ich würde sagen dann relativiert sich die Zahl, aber es irritiert mich auch ein wenig, wenn 10 Mann am gleichen See den gleichen Fisch fangen, haben wir halt 10 Fänger aber ein un den selben Fisch.

Auf eine Zahl festlegen ist sooooo schwer, ich geh mal mit 15k ins rennen. :q


----------



## Andal (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Meterhechte werden in einem Jahr in Deutschland gefangen?*

Von mir vermutlich kein einziger. Unter dem Strich aber unter 25.000 p/a.


----------



## Franz_16 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Meterhechte werden in einem Jahr in Deutschland gefangen?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Auf eine Zahl festlegen ist sooooo schwer, ich geh mal mit 15k ins rennen. :q



Schon klar, dass das schwer ist  Deswegen habe ich mich ja aus dem Fenster gelehnt und eine Zahl in den Ring geworfen. 

Nicht vergessen darf man auch die ganzen Guiding-Geschichten - ich kann aber nicht einschätzen was da so an Meterhechten gefangen wird? Die einzige Zahl dazu die ich jemals gelesen habe, war von einem Guiding-Anbieter auf Rügen, der meinte sie hatten insgesamt 60 Meterhechte im Jahr.


----------



## pennfanatic (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Meterhechte werden in einem Jahr in Deutschland gefangen?*

Wie viele meterhechte gibt es überhaupt bei uns? Können die überhaupt so groß werden, wenn jeder maßige abgeschlagen werden muss?


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Meterhechte werden in einem Jahr in Deutschland gefangen?*

mehr als 25.000 - nur, wie viele da wirklich gemeldet werden?


----------



## Esox 1960 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Meterhechte werden in einem Jahr in Deutschland gefangen?*

25000 Meterhechte im Jahr geteilt durch 12  Monate,sind 2083,33 im
Monat,und teilen wir noch mal durch 4 Wochen wären das, rund520 Stück
die Woche.Ich glaube so viel Meterhechte,werden bei uns in Deutschland nicht gefangen.Ich fange pro Jahr am Plöner See ,wenn es gut läuft, max.3-5
Meterhechte.


----------



## Lajos1 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Meterhechte werden in einem Jahr in Deutschland gefangen?*

Hallo,

das ist natürlich etwas schwierig. Die Gelegenheitshechtfischer, welche nur ab und zu auf Hecht fischen mit den Hechtspezialisten, welche fast nur auf Hecht fischen auf einen Nenner zu bringen und das hochzurechnen - schwierig, schwierig.
Ich sage aber mal, es sind deutlich über 25.000 Hechte pro Jahr.
Begründung: mein Sohn ist ausgesprochener Hechtspezialist und ich habe festgestellt dass bei dem so etwa auf jeweils 25 Hechte einer mit einem Meter bzw. darüber kommt. Er fängt im Jahr zwischen 150 und 200 Hechte und da sind auch tatsächlich dann so 6 bis 8 Meterhechte dabei. Neun in einem Jahr war seine Bestleistung. Bei mir als Gelegenheitshechtfischer haut diese, einen Meterhecht auf 25 Rechnung allerdings nicht hin, gut ich kanns auch nicht so gut wie er aber ich brauche bestimmt 100 Hechte für einen metrigen und dazu brauche ich einige Jahre.
Nehmen wir mal an es gibt 2000 so Spezialisten  und jeder fängt im Schnitt 7 Meterhechte, dann sind das 14.000 Meterhechte im Jahr und der Rest der Angler sollte doch gut noch einmal soviel schaffen. 
Also, ich sag mal 30.000 im Jahr (diese Angabe erhebt allerdings keinen Anspruch auf Richtigkeit).

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Meterhechte werden in einem Jahr in Deutschland gefangen?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Schon klar, dass das schwer ist  Deswegen habe ich mich ja aus dem Fenster gelehnt und eine Zahl in den Ring geworfen.
> 
> Nicht vergessen darf man auch die ganzen Guiding-Geschichten - ich kann aber nicht einschätzen was da so an Meterhechten gefangen wird? Die einzige Zahl dazu die ich jemals gelesen habe, war von einem Guiding-Anbieter auf Rügen, der meinte sie hatten insgesamt 60 Meterhechte im Jahr.



Bin ich bei dir, nur wieviele Guides hast du jetzt, die das auch so Anbieten ? Wieviele Gewässer haben überhaut dafür das Potential, solches auch so zu zelebrieren.

Bei uns in der Region kenne ich einen See, wo du als Guide sicher ein paar Meterfische rauszaubern kannst, weil es ein tolles Hechtgewässer ist, sonst wird es mau.

Edith:

Wenn du 25.000 mal die gleichen 500 Fische fängst, welchen Mehrwert hat es dann, was leitet man davon ab ? Die Anzahl gleicher gefangener Fische beschränkt das Ganze für mich.


----------



## wobbler68 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Meterhechte werden in einem Jahr in Deutschland gefangen?*

Hallo

Ich schätze unter  25.000 Meterhechte .
Bei uns im Verein sind ca. 300 Angler/innen und da werden im Jahr,zwischen 1-4 Meterhechte gefangen .
Bei Fischen die im Drill verloren gegangen sind#c, wären es wohl 20 oder mehr .
Und 1-2 Hechte, die die 1,5m überschreiten.




Ich selbst habe erst 1 mal, die Metermarke(102cm) geknackt.


Viele werden gute Hechte nicht bekannt machen oder wenn dann nur als zb.75cm Hecht .:q 
 Denn sonst bekommst du keine ruhe mehr beim angeln .Da wird Mann dann verfolgt und beschattet von 
Vereinsmitgliedern, die man nur vom sehen kennt.#d


----------



## BERND2000 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Meterhechte werden in einem Jahr in Deutschland gefangen?*



			
				Franz
  
 Hypothetisch:
Bei 1.000.000 aktiver Angler (die auch angeln gehen) schrieb:
			
		

> 40. Angler der einen Meterhecht in Deutschland erwischt. In einem Verein mit 100 Mitgliedern würden demnach im Schnitt 2,5 Angler pro Jahr[/B] einen Meterhecht erwischen.


 
 Nach deiner Rechnung müsste jeder 3 gemeldete Hecht in meiner Region die Meter Marke überschreiten.
 In Wahrheit wird es eher bei  jedem 50 der Fall sein.
 (Über die Anzahl der Angler gerechnet, hochgerechnet auf eine Million würden die dann keine 100 000 Hechte melden)

 Nun ich denke es werden deutlich weniger Meterhechte in Deutschland im Jahr gefangen.
 In all den Jahren hatte ich genau 2 und einige in den 90er.

 Aber das ist eine Ratespiel, ich weiß nicht einmal ob Du die Fischer einbeziehst.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Meterhechte werden in einem Jahr in Deutschland gefangen?*



wobbler68 schrieb:


> Und 1-2 Hechte, die die 1,5m überschreiten.




Wie der ominöse 65 cm Barsch oder die 1,3m Brasse ? :m Schön das du dieses Thema anschneidest, da müsste man beim Anglerlatein auch nochmal so nen Thread machen.

Würde ich die Hechte die mir vom Hören und Sagen heran getragen wurden addieren wären die 25k von Franz wohl übermorgen erreicht. :vik:


----------



## Maifliege (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Meterhechte werden in einem Jahr in Deutschland gefangen?*

In meinem besten Jahr (2 Tage die Woche morgens ~4 Stunden mit Wobbler) hatte ich zehn über einen Meter. Wenn es also weitere 2.500 Angler gibt die ähnlich erfolgreiche Jahre haben sind 25.000 Stück kein Hexenwerk...


----------



## bobbl (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Meterhechte werden in einem Jahr in Deutschland gefangen?*

Ich habe acht Jahre geangelt um den ersten Meter zu fangen...und ich war sehr oft angeln, im Schnitt an sechzig Tagen im Jahr und sehr häufig auf hecht...Bin aber auch nicht der erfolgreichste Angler und die Gewässer hier werden häufig befischt.


----------



## macman (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Meterhechte werden in einem Jahr in Deutschland gefangen?*

25.000 jedes Jahr ?
 Aus Deutschen Gewässer? 
    Mit Der Angel gefangen?

Ich Denke nicht!


----------



## kati48268 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Meterhechte werden in einem Jahr in Deutschland gefangen?*



macman schrieb:


> 25.000 jedes Jahr ?
> Aus Deutschen Gewässer?
> Mit Der Angel gefangen?


Hänft entscheident davon ab, wie oft ich los komme... :m


----------



## Danielsu83 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Meterhechte werden in einem Jahr in Deutschland gefangen?*

Hallo,

 ich kümmere mich jetzt seit 3 Jahren bei uns im Verein auch um die Rückläufer der Fangbücher und deren Auswertung. Wir haben aktuell irgendwas um die 160 Mitglieder, von denen kann man die passiven und die Mitglieder über 90 sicherlich abziehen bleiben so 120 übrig. Von denen geht ungefähr die Hälfte mehr oder weniger regelmäßig angeln, auf Hecht vielleicht nochmal die Hälfte. Bleiben also 30 mehr oder weniger regelmäßige Hechtangler übrig. Diese Fangen so 2-3 Hechte von deutlich über einem Meter pro Jahr und teilen uns dies mit. Halte also die Schätzung von 25000 Hechten pro Jahr für realistisch. 

 Mfg

 Daniel


----------



## thanatos (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Meterhechte werden in einem Jahr in Deutschland gefangen?*

Dazu müßte man erst mal wissen wie viele Seeen ein solches Wachstum 
 zu lassen - die Müritz,die Bodden ,?????
 Bei uns wachsen die Hechte schnell bis 65-75 cm und dann ???
 in 55 Jahren habe ich hier ganze 4 erwischt mit 1 m + .In Schweden 2 in einer halben Woche.
 Vor knapp 90 Jahren schrieb man noch von 2 Metern mit der Einschränkung das sie über 1,3 m eher seltner gefangen werden.
 Also halte ich mich bei der Abstimmung besser zurück .


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Meterhechte werden in einem Jahr in Deutschland gefangen?*

ich denke nach wie vor, dass mehr gefangen werden, als man mitbekommt...

Auch wenn Fangfotos auf im Netz vieles schneller zugänglich machen, wird immer noch ein großer Teil der Angler schön damit hinterm Berg halten, wenn sie so einen Fisch gefangen haben...

Wenn sie ihn zurücksetzen, damit nicht die andern wissen, wo der steht und ihn dann fangen (mit abknüppel-Gefahr)..

Wenn sie ihn mitnehmen, weil sie wissen, dass so ein Standplatz oft mal schnell vom nächstgrößeren Hecht besetzt wird und sie den selber fangen wollen....

Weil sie wollen dass  mehr Hecht besetzt wird, und sie meinen, dazu isses gut, wenn man möglichst wenig Hechtfang meldet...

und, und, und........

Auch nach der Lektüre der vielen Argumente bisher hier im Thread bleibe ich bis jetzt noch bei meiner Ursprungsmeinung:
Mehr als 25.000.......


----------



## BERND2000 (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Meterhechte werden in einem Jahr in Deutschland gefangen?*



Danielsu83 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich kümmere mich jetzt seit 3 Jahren bei uns im Verein auch um die Rückläufer der Fangbücher und deren Auswertung. Wir haben aktuell irgendwas um die 160 Mitglieder, von denen kann man die passiven und die Mitglieder über 90 sicherlich abziehen bleiben so 120 übrig. Von denen geht ungefähr die Hälfte mehr oder weniger regelmäßig angeln, auf Hecht vielleicht nochmal die Hälfte. Bleiben also 30 mehr oder weniger regelmäßige Hechtangler übrig. Diese Fangen so 2-3 Hechte von deutlich über einem Meter pro Jahr und teilen uns dies mit. Halte also die Schätzung von 25000 Hechten pro Jahr für realistisch.
> 
> ...


 
 Holla die Waldfee, trotzdem habt Ihr immer noch 160 Angler.
 Wenn du so rechnest kommst Du aber auch nicht auf die Million Angler.
 Die Million Angler im Binnenland wird es nur geben wenn man Alle einbezieht die eine Angelberechtigung haben.


 Umgekehrt würden dann vermutlich die 1000 extremsten Hechtangler (|bla:echte Hechtangler) viele Meterhechte fangen.


 Du betrügst Dich selbst.

 In meiner Ecke gibt es dann massenhaft Wandersalmoniden oder Quappen, wenn ich Nichtangler, Gelegenheitsangler, Friedfisch, Aal und Raubfischangler abziehe und dann betrachte was das dann knappe eine Dutzend Spezialisten fängt.
 Das ist ja das Problem, was man hat wenn man zu viel mit solchen Angelverrückten zu tun hat, es verfälscht die Wahrnehmung.
 Denn dann gibt es keine seltene Fische, die werden dann eher zu  Herausforderungen.


----------



## Angler9999 (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Meterhechte werden in einem Jahr in Deutschland gefangen?*

Zählt doch mal die Meterhechte, die von Bordies in den letzten 10 Jahren (oder überhaupt) gefangen wurden. 
Das Ergebnis ist sicher überraschend wenig im Verhältnis zu 25.000 Stück.
Dennoch für eine Hochrechnung statistisch interessant.

Deshalb pro Jahr sehr deutlich unter 25.000.


----------



## BERND2000 (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Meterhechte werden in einem Jahr in Deutschland gefangen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ich denke nach wie vor, dass mehr gefangen werden, als man mitbekommt...
> 
> 
> Auch nach der Lektüre der vielen Argumente bisher hier im Thread bleibe ich bis jetzt noch bei meiner Ursprungsmeinung:
> Mehr als 25.000.......


 
 Das ist auch gut möglich.
 Es wäre 1 Meterhecht auf 34 Ha.
 Wenn ich den Flächenangabe im Netz traue.

 Wobei man bedenken sollte das viele große Gewässer auch von Fischern befischt werden und Andere eher vom Zander dominiert werden.


----------



## Danielsu83 (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Meterhechte werden in einem Jahr in Deutschland gefangen?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Holla die Waldfee, trotzdem habt Ihr immer noch 160 Angler.
> Wenn du so rechnest kommst Du aber auch nicht auf die Million Angler.
> Die Million Angler im Binnenland wird es nur geben wenn man Alle einbezieht die eine Angelberechtigung haben.
> 
> ...



Hallo Bernd, 

 waren es nicht mal knapp 1 Mio. Angler in Verbänden und ungefähr 1,8 Mio mit Angelberechtigung ? 

 Bei meiner Rechnung würde ich nichtmal von extrem Hechtanglern sprechen sondern eher von Anglern die schon mal oder regelmäßig auf Hecht angeln und deswegen überhaupt die Chance haben einen großen Hecht zu fangen. 

 Dazu kommen noch die Gastkarten-Angler die ein ziehmliches Schwarzes Loch sind (also in Hinblick auf die Fangstatistik ) , bleibe ich dabei das die 25000 Hechte per Anno realistisch sind. 

 Mfg

 Daniel


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Meterhechte werden in einem Jahr in Deutschland gefangen?*



Danielsu83 schrieb:


> waren es nicht mal knapp 1 Mio. Angler in Verbänden und ungefähr 1,8 Mio mit Angelberechtigung ?


ca. 5 Millionen Angler/am Angeln interessierte in Deutschland (mind. 1 pro Jahr angeln (nicht zwangsweise in D) nach Arlinghaus/Allensbach

ca. 1,5 - 1,8 Mio. direkt nachweisbar an Hand von Scheinen etc. in D (in wie weit da Tourisscheine etc. einbezogen sind, ist unklar).

ca. 1 - 1,3 Mio Angler in Vereinen

Davon ungefähr knappe 900.000 in Landes- und Spezialverbänden, von denen wiederum nur noch 
zwischen 5- und 600.000 im DAFV organisiert sind.

Wie viele davon nun Hechtgewässer zur Verfügung haben und/oder überhaupt auch aktiv auf Hecht angeln, ist genauso unklar wie das, wie viele Meter-Hechte Wallerangeln beim Abspannen mit großen Köfi drauf hauen..


----------



## Reg A. (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Meterhechte werden in einem Jahr in Deutschland gefangen?*

Furchtbar schwer abzuschätzen, da m.E. zu viele unbekannte Variablen existieren: Anzahl der Angler, die auch wirklich aktiv auf Hecht angelt oder zumindest Hecht als Beifang hat, Anzahl der tatsächlichen Angeltage mit Hecht als Zielfisch/wahrscheinlichem Beifang, Zugang zu Gewässern mit tatsächlichem Hechtbestand, prozentuale Verteilung von Hechten 100cm+ in Bezug auf die gesamte Hechtpopulation (sowohl in einzelnen Gewässern/Gewässerabschnitten als auch im bundesweiten Durchschnitt), damit verbunden die Anzahl der in Deutschland gefangenen Hechte insgesamt (Untermaßige eingeschlossen) sowie die Drillverlustquote gerade größerer Individuen (dürfte deutlich höher Ausfallen als bei kleinen oder mittleren), Höhe der Dunkelziffer nicht gemeldeter Fänge, Anzahl der Merfachfänge (wiederum abhängig von prozentualer Verteilung von Entnahme bzw. Release) und und und...

Aus dem Bauch heraus würde ich weniger als 25.000 p.a. schätzen, und zwar - ungeachtet der Unkenntnis der Werte der o.g. Variablen - aus dem Grund, dass mir die Zahl der tatsächlich wirklich Kapitalen (130cm+) und der immerhin sehr Großen (120cm+) prozentual gesehen dann doch zu gering ist. Nehmen wir doch nur mal die richtigen Riesen (130cm aufwärts): wie viele solcher Fänge in Deutschland pro Jahr sind euch denn bekannt? Als leidenschaftlicher Hechtangler hab ich da ja ein gewisses Auge drauf, aber selbst die mir evtl. entgangenen Fänge einbezogen dürften es in Deutschland kaum mehr als zwei Dutzend sein, die auch irgendwie publik gemacht werden. Setzen wir hier eine m.E. sehr hohe Dunkelziffer an und postulieren, dass nur jeder zehnte gefangene Fisch dieser Größenordnung seinen Weg in irgendwelche Medien oder Statistiken schafft, dann wäre das Pi mal Daumen 1% der (wiederum postulierten) 25.000 p.a. gefangenen Hechte oberhalb der Metermarke. Das erscheint mir mir im Vergleich dann doch ein wenig zu gering.


----------



## daci7 (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Meterhechte werden in einem Jahr in Deutschland gefangen?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Hänft entscheident davon ab, wie oft ich los komme... :m



Schließe mich kati an. Letztes Jahr konnte ich zur Haupsaison nicht los und bin daher an der 25.000er Marke gescheitert. Dieses Jahr mach ich aber wieder mit, versprochen #h

Im Ernst - wen man das ganze mal nicht auf Angler sondern auf Fläche/Gewässer rechnet ...
im Schnitt 70 Meterfische am Tag in ganz D zusammengerechnet ... also knapp 4-5 im Schnitt pro Bundesland. In manchen Bundesländern werden das mMn definitiv mehr sein - zB. Brandenburg, McPomm etc ...
Ich glaube also es sind mehr - von den meisten hört man allerdings nie etwas, da nur ein Bruchteil der Angler auch im Netz aktiv sind.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Meterhechte werden in einem Jahr in Deutschland gefangen?*



daci7 schrieb:


> von den meisten hört man allerdings nie etwas, da nur ein* Bruchteil der Angler *auch im Netz aktiv sind.


Und von denen auch nur ein Teil Meterfische posten würde...



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ich denke nach wie vor, dass mehr gefangen werden, als man mitbekommt...
> 
> Auch wenn Fangfotos auf im Netz vieles schneller zugänglich machen, wird immer noch ein großer Teil der Angler schön damit hinterm Berg halten, wenn sie so einen Fisch gefangen haben...
> 
> ...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Meterhechte werden in einem Jahr in Deutschland gefangen?*

Macht doch lieber mal 'ne Umfrage, wer hier bei wie vielen Versuchen in einem Gewässer mit Großfischpotential im letzten Jahr gemetert hat.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Meterhechte werden in einem Jahr in Deutschland gefangen?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Macht doch lieber mal 'ne Umfrage, wer hier bei wie vielen Versuchen in einem Gewässer mit Großfischpotential im letzten Jahr gemetert hat.



Glaube 2014 war es, da habe ich bei 7/8/oder 9 Angeltrips 13 Meterhechte gefangen....
 Ein super Jahr, seit dem aber auch nie wieder so viele erwischt, mittlerweile sind es so 0-3im Jahr, die ich selbst fange.

 Rechne ich die Fische in meinem Boot waren es in dem Superjahr 18 Meterfische bei den wenigen Trips...
 Und jetzt kommts, zu dem Punkt von Angler9999 mal hier die Fänge der letzten Jahre auszuwerten im Raubfischfängetrööt, da ist glaube kein einziger Fisch von mir drin....


 Von daher sage ich, die Zahl die bekannt ist an Fängen pro Jahr und veröffentlicht wird, diese nehme ich mal 2 und sage das ist die jährliche Fangmenge an großen Hechten!


----------



## Don-Machmut (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Meterhechte werden in einem Jahr in Deutschland gefangen?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Macht doch lieber mal 'ne Umfrage, wer hier bei wie vielen Versuchen in einem Gewässer mit Großfischpotential im letzten Jahr gemetert hat.



Glaub da werden sich genau so viele Leute melden wie die die regelmäßig ein Meter fangen und den nicht im Netz Posten :g

70 Meterfische jeden Tag in Deutschland auf 365 Tage im Jahr #t glaub ich nicht wirklich dran


----------



## jkc (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Meterhechte werden in einem Jahr in Deutschland gefangen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> ca. 1 - 1,3 Mio Angler in Vereinen...




Hi, 70 Meterfische pro Tag kommt mir auch zu viel vor, von den Leuten in Vereinen kann man ja für die Rechnung schon mal 75% abziehen, da die eh niemals ans Wasser gehen; zumindest bei den Vereinen die ich kenne ist das so. 
Ich denke vielleicht so 10-50 Meterfische pro Tag wären realistischer.
Aber man weiß es nicht, man müsste mal Chuck Norris fragen.

Grüße JK


----------



## porbeagle (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Meterhechte werden in einem Jahr in Deutschland gefangen?*

In meinem Bekanntenkreis haben 4 Leute zusammen  letztes Jahr 9 mal 
den Meter geknackt. Und die erzählen mir auch nicht alles.

Deshalb bin ich auf jeden fall bei über 25.000 im Jahr.
Deutschland kommt auf knapp 25.000 Seen mit mehr als
0,5 h Fläche.

Dazu noch die Flüsse und Bodden gewässer und die kleingewässer
wo keiner Fisch drin vermutet.( Und die die Fangen sind still)


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Meterhechte werden in einem Jahr in Deutschland gefangen?*

25000 + - |kopfkrat

 Für mich steht nur fest, dass was Hechte betrifft ich definitiv in der falschen Gegend wohne


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Meterhechte werden in einem Jahr in Deutschland gefangen?*

Ich tendiere auch zu weniger.

Ich fange aus Prinzip keine Meterhechte, das ist mir zu inflationär geworden :q


----------



## bootszander (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Meterhechte werden in einem Jahr in Deutschland gefangen?*

Das wüste ich auch gerne (?) aber bin ich deshalb schlauer?
Nun ich habe zwei von 119m. Einen am main bei höchst-giesheim und einen am rhein. Gebe allerdings zu das ich nicht gerne auf den esox angel. Zander und waller sind mir lieber.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Meterhechte werden in einem Jahr in Deutschland gefangen?*



Don-Machmut schrieb:


> Glaub da werden sich genau so viele Leute melden wie die die regelmäßig ein Meter fangen und den nicht im Netz Posten :g



Eine solche Unfrage, von der Administration inszeniert, muß natürlich von Allen nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen ehrlich beantwortet werden. 
So viel staatsbürgerliche Reife wird man ja wohl voraussetzen dürfen!|znaika:


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Meterhechte werden in einem Jahr in Deutschland gefangen?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Eine solche Unfrage, von der Administration inszeniert, muß natürlich von Allen nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen ehrlich beantwortet werden.
> So viel staatsbürgerliche Reife wird man ja wohl voraussetzen dürfen!|znaika:


#6#6#6
:q:q:q
:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Don-Machmut (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Meterhechte werden in einem Jahr in Deutschland gefangen?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Eine solche Unfrage, von der Administration inszeniert, muß natürlich von Allen nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen ehrlich beantwortet werden.
> :



Na dann fragen wir doch mal unseren Thomas9904 :m

Wie viele Meter pikes steuerst  du  denn zu der jährlichen Zählung dazu #t|kopfkrat:vik::vik:
Wenn du der Meinung Bist mehr wie 70 Stück am Tag Deutschlandweit


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Meterhechte werden in einem Jahr in Deutschland gefangen?*



Don-Machmut schrieb:


> Wie viele Meter pikes steuerst  du  denn zu der jährlichen Zählung dazu #t|kopfkrat:vik::vik:
> 
> Ääähhmm....#t
> 
> ...



Wo bin ich denn der Meinung?|bigeyes


----------



## Don-Machmut (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Meterhechte werden in einem Jahr in Deutschland gefangen?*

Du hast das 

Na dann fragen wir doch mal unseren Thomas9904 

Übersehen |wavey:|wavey::vik::vik:


----------



## thanatos (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Meterhechte werden in einem Jahr in Deutschland gefangen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> mehr als 25.000 - nur, wie viele da wirklich gemeldet werden?



#6 so isset -was geht das irgend wen was an was ich für 
       Fische fange ?
 War mir echt peinlich als mein Kumpel unbedingt ein 
 Foto machen mußte (" zur Erinnerung " ) und ich dann einen
 albernen Aufnäher von der Blinkerhitparade bekommen habe.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Meterhechte werden in einem Jahr in Deutschland gefangen?*

Glaub auch, daß die Zahl viel zu hoch gegeriffen ist.

Auch unter den regelmäßigen Anglern fangen die meisten in ihrem ganzen Anglerleben keinen einzigen, oder halt mal den einen "Fisch des Lebens".

Da reißt es die Hand voll Spezialisten, die mehrere pro Jahr fangen auch nicht mehr raus.


Was ich aber glaube ist, das der erste immer der schwerste ist!
Nicht vom Gewicht, sondern, ihn überhaupt zu erwischen...
Wenn der Bann erst mal gebrochen ist, wird es immer leichter.

Ich kenn etliche eigentlich recht erfolgreiche "Normal-Hechtangler", die noch nie gemetert haben.
Und einige wenige, die recht regelmäßig die magische Marke knacken.

Selbst hab ich rund 20 Jahre, mit wechselnder Intensität, geangelt, bis bei mir der Knoten geplatzt ist.
In der Zeit hab ich angefangen, anders, sprich intensiver und zielgerichteter zu Angeln.
Nach dem ersten lief es dann:
Obwohl ich eigentlich viel weniger auf Hecht gefischt hab, hat´s eigentlich jedes Jahr geklingelt.
OK, hin und wieder war ich ein paar cm unter´m soll.

Damit war ich nicht allein:
In meinem Verein war es, wenn ein metriger gefangen wurde, mit 90%iger Wahrscheinlichkeit einer aus einer Gruppe von ca. 10 Leuten (bei 270 Mitgliedern).


----------



## MagicFishing (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Meterhechte werden in einem Jahr in Deutschland gefangen?*

Also laut DAFV gibt es in Deutschland rund 4mio Gelegenheitsangler und ca. 1mio die regelmäßig zum Wasser kommen. 
Wenn unter den Aktiven also nicht mindestens jeder vierzigste soweit auf Raubfisch spezialisiert ist, dass er in heimischen Gewässern zumindest einen Meterhecht im Jahr fängt, dann weiß ich es auch nicht. 

Ich würde demnach schätzen, dass es deutlich über 25.000 sind, wobei mindestens nochmal so viele von uns Deutschen jährlich in unseren Nachbarländern gefangen werden .


----------



## Reg A. (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Meterhechte werden in einem Jahr in Deutschland gefangen?*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Auch unter den regelmäßigen Anglern fangen die meisten in ihrem ganzen Anglerleben keinen einzigen, oder halt mal den einen "Fisch des Lebens".
> 
> Ich kenn etliche eigentlich recht erfolgreiche "Normal-Hechtangler", die noch nie gemetert haben.
> Und einige wenige, die recht regelmäßig die magische Marke knacken.
> ...



Da sind meine persönlichen Erfahrungen ganz ähnlich: wenn in meinem Verein ein Hecht über der Metermarke gefangen wird, dann ist es eigentlich immer einer von nur einer Handvoll Angler gewesen. Sind bei ca. 800 Mitgliedern in meinem Fall sechs Personen (mich selbst eingeschlossen). Hinzu kommen jährlich noch ein bis zwei Hechte dieser Größenordnung, die von anderen (wechselnden) Anglern gefangen werden.



MagicFishing schrieb:


> Ich würde demnach schätzen, dass es deutlich über 25.000 sind, wobei  mindestens nochmal so viele von uns Deutschen jährlich in unseren  Nachbarländern gefangen werden .



Das glaub ich erst recht nicht, dann wären wir ja bei mehr als 50.000 Hechten über der Metermarke, die von deutschen Anglern jedes Jahr irgendwo auf dem Globus gefangen werden, sprich jeder 20ste aktive Angler fängt im Jahr einen, und jeden Tag würden dann von deutschen Anglern ca. 137 Hechte 1m+ gefangen |bigeyes Erscheint mir viel zu hoch. 
Zu all den unbekannten Variablen (s.o.) käme dann ja noch die hinzu, dass wir nicht wissen, wie viele deutsche Angler denn jährlich wie oft im Ausland angeln, und ob sie da tatsächlich auch dem Hecht nachstellen oder ihn zumindest mit einer gewissen Wahrscheinlichkeit als Beifang haben können.
Oder, die Rechnung mal anders herum aufgemacht: nach 20 Jahren hätte dann statistisch gesehen jeder aktive deutsche Angler einen Hecht über der Metermarke gefangen...


----------



## Lajos1 (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Meterhechte werden in einem Jahr in Deutschland gefangen?*



Reg A. schrieb:


> Da sind meine persönlichen Erfahrungen ganz ähnlich: wenn in meinem Verein ein Hecht über der Metermarke gefangen wird, dann ist es eigentlich immer einer von nur einer Handvoll Angler gewesen. Sind bei ca. 800 Mitgliedern in meinem Fall sechs Personen (mich selbst eingeschlossen). Hinzu kommen jährlich noch ein bis zwei Hechte dieser Größenordnung, die von anderen (wechselnden) Anglern gefangen werden.
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...


----------



## thanatos (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Meterhechte werden in einem Jahr in Deutschland gefangen?*

Was mir noch dazu einfällt - die meisten Meterhechte 
 fangen bei uns die C&R -Angler  
 Die meisten erfolgreichen Angler die,die Fische auch mit nehmen sind bei uns fast alle "Geheimniskrämer"#6
 Ergo -kaum einzuschätzen wie viele tatsächlich gefangen werden.


----------



## Kiesbank (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Meterhechte werden in einem Jahr in Deutschland gefangen?*

Macht doch hier mal eine Umfrage auf,  wieviel letztes Jahr hier gefangen wurden,  in de.  Das lässt sich schon skalieren

Gesendet von meinem X16 S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Angler9999 (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Meterhechte werden in einem Jahr in Deutschland gefangen?*



thanatos schrieb:


> #6 so isset -was geht das irgend wen was an was ich für
> Fische fange ?
> War mir echt peinlich als mein Kumpel unbedingt ein
> Foto machen mußte (" zur Erinnerung " ) und ich dann einen
> albernen Aufnäher von der Blinkerhitparade bekommen habe.



Das Erinnerungsfoto hat doch nichts mit dem Aufnäher zu tun.
Das war doch wohl eher etwas anderes .... "selbstzensiert"

@sirkay das hatte ich hier ebenfalls schon vorgeschlagen. 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4633922&postcount=21


----------



## KxKx2 (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Meterhechte werden in einem Jahr in Deutschland gefangen?*

Ich fische seit über 40 Jahre, und habe noch keinen Meterhecht gefangen, kommt mir auch nicht so darauf an:m
 Es ist bei uns mit über 10000 Mitglieder nicht die Regel, das ein Meterhecht gefangen wird, ich möchte behaupten, eher selten|wavey:


----------



## Muckimors (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Meterhechte werden in einem Jahr in Deutschland gefangen?*

Es sind pro Jahr in ganz Deutschland keine 5.000. Wenn nicht sogar deutlich drunter. 
Realistisch schätze ich mal bis max. 2.000 pro Jahr. Und das halte ich schon für sehr sehr optimistisch....

Wie kommt Ihr auf so horrende Zahlen ???? 

Gruß Muckimors


----------



## mephisto (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Meterhechte werden in einem Jahr in Deutschland gefangen?*

Ich kanns nur eins mit Sicherheit sagen....alles rückläufig!Zuviele Jäger sind nunmal des Hasens Tot!


----------



## LOCHI (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Meterhechte werden in einem Jahr in Deutschland gefangen?*



mephisto schrieb:


> Ich kanns nur eins mit Sicherheit sagen....alles rückläufig!Zuviele Jäger sind nunmal des Hasens Tot!




Das ist Riesen großer Quatsch!


----------



## Laichzeit (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Meterhechte werden in einem Jahr in Deutschland gefangen?*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Das ist Riesen großer Quatsch!



Hier gilt wieder die universale Antwort:
Kommt auf das Gewässer an.
Insgesamt dürfte der Hecht aber im Aufwind sein.


----------



## thanatos (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Meterhechte werden in einem Jahr in Deutschland gefangen?*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Das ist Riesen großer Quatsch!



kann ich dir nur zustimmen ,Hechte werden heute viel weniger mitgenommen als vor 30 Jahren ( In unserem Vereinsgewässer etwa  30 Ha) damals war noch ein Berufsfischer aktiv und 5x so viele Angler wie heute 
 Hechte werden eigentlich selten mit genommen im Durchschnitt 25 -30 pro Jahr(Vereinsstatistik) , trotz eines sehr guten Bestandes kommen kaum welche über 85 cm vor 
 als wenn sie meinen "jetzt sind wa jroß jenuch" |supergri


----------



## PirschHirsch (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Meterhechte werden in einem Jahr in Deutschland gefangen?*

Ganz klarer Fall: Dort herrscht dann definitiv viel zu viel Nahrungskonkurrenz durch Meterzander :q


----------



## hecht99 (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Meterhechte werden in einem Jahr in Deutschland gefangen?*

Ich denke von einer gewissen Anzahl an Anglern prozentual hochrechnen klappt denke ich nicht. Ich hab insgesamt über 20 90er bis jetzt gefangen, unzählige 80er doch der Meter ist bei mir einfach nicht gefallen. Die letzten Jahre fische ich eigentlich nur noch auf Zander, daher kann ich diese beim gezielten Hechtangeln nicht anrechnen. Also hab ich in 10 Jahren so an die 800 Hechte gefangen und nicht gemetert. Beim Urlaub an der mecklenburgischen war die beste Woche 76 Hechte, davon schon 5 90er. Auf dem Nachbarbot wurde 2 mal gemetert (auf Barschköder|kopfkrat). Also allein anhand von irgendwelchen Quoten hochrechnen funktioniert überhaupt nicht. 

 Aber ich denke 25.000 könnte recht gut passen. Wenn ich die ganzen Voralpenseen, den Lech, die mecklenburgische Seenplatte, die Bodden, Peene, Schweriner Seenplatte, Brombachsee, sämtliche großen Flüsse, diverse Kleingewässer und viele mehr zusammenzählt, ist die Zahl eigentlich gar nicht zu hoch angesetzt.


----------



## exil-dithschi (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Meterhechte werden in einem Jahr in Deutschland gefangen?*

mich würde das echt mal interessieren.
kann mir trotz der teils durchaus fundierten aussagen hier, aber nicht mal annähernd ein bild machen.
25.000 meterhechte erscheint mir so aus dem bauch/erfahrung/umfeld heraus irgendwie doch astronomisch hoch gegriffen.
würde irgendwas im mittleren/oberen vierstelligen bereich vermuten.


----------



## Maifliege (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Meterhechte werden in einem Jahr in Deutschland gefangen?*

Na ja, es werden 
1.200.000 Stück Rehwild im Jahr geschossen...
78.000 Hirsche
344.000 Wildenten
610.000 Wildschweine
usw.
Wer "merkt" denn das?
Da sollen keine 25.000 Meterhechte zusammenkommen können?


----------



## JottU (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Meterhechte werden in einem Jahr in Deutschland gefangen?*

Und wieviele von den Hirschen sind 10ender oder drüber?
Wenn jeder 10. gefangene Hecht metern würde (woran ich nicht gaube), wären wir schon bei 250.000 gefangenen.
Von meinen knapp 100 keiner nen Meter. Der größte 95.


----------



## exil-dithschi (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Meterhechte werden in einem Jahr in Deutschland gefangen?*

ja logo, die nackten zahlen sind die berühmten äpfel mit birnen, wie viele kapitale keiler/sauen sind´s letztlich beim schwarzwild, wie viel % sind überläufer, etc...


----------



## BERND2000 (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Meterhechte werden in einem Jahr in Deutschland gefangen?*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> mich würde das echt mal interessieren.
> kann mir trotz der teils durchaus fundierten aussagen hier, aber nicht mal annähernd ein bild machen.
> 25.000 meterhechte erscheint mir so aus dem bauch/erfahrung/umfeld heraus irgendwie doch astronomisch hoch gegriffen.
> würde irgendwas im mittleren/oberen vierstelligen bereich vermuten.



Ohne Frage, sind die meisten hier am "Glauben".
Einige nehmen sich Ihre Glaskugel zu Hilfe oder rechnen Ihre Erfahrungen hoch.
Allgemein sind wir alle am raten, mit mehr oder weniger vielen Hintergrundwissen und eigenem Nachdenken.

Grundlage ist zunächst sicher einemal die Fläche der Gewässer und weniger die Anzahl der Angler.
http://knoema.de/atlas/Deutschland/topics/Landnutzung/Fl%C3%A4che/Binnengew%C3%A4sser

850 000 Ha ist eine Menge, oder 34 000 größere Baggerseen von 25 Ha.
Dann kann man das Raten beginnen was Fischer und Angler entnehmen, oder raten was für Anteile eher Hechtarme Wasserstraßen und fischreiche Kleingewässer haben.

25 000 Großhechte erscheint Mir hoch, aber gut gewählt.
Ich denke aber das viele Gewässer heute kaum noch genug Futterfisch beherbergen um sehr gutes Wachstum zu bringen, bei gleichzeitigen hohen Angeldruck.
Es wird halt intensiver auf Raubfische gefischt bei schlechterem Wachstum.
Kormorane wollen halt auch leben.

Regional wird es große Unterschiede geben, und die entsprechenden Erfahrungen.
Interessant ist immer ein Blick auf die durchschnittliche Überschreitung der Mindestmaße zu werfen.

Hechte wachsen halt schnell und ein geringes Überschreiten zeigt sicher oft den hohen Angeldruck.
Wird so ein Baggersee nun mit reichlich Fisch wie Forellen besetzt wachsen die Hechte sicher auch immer noch zu wahren Riesen heran.
Müssen sie sich aber Ihr dort aufgewachsenes Futter mit den Kormoranen und vielen Raubfischen teilen, werden sie eben auch nicht mehr so groß.
Beim Hecht scheint es oft oberhalb des Meters knapp zu werden.
Für solches Wachstum braucht er halt nicht nur Glück und Zeit, sondern auch Gewässer mit viel Futter.:m


----------



## Lajos1 (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Meterhechte werden in einem Jahr in Deutschland gefangen?*



JottU schrieb:


> Und wieviele von den Hirschen sind 10ender oder drüber?
> Wenn jeder 10. gefangene Hecht metern würde (woran ich nicht gaube), wären wir schon bei 250.000 gefangenen.
> Von meinen knapp 100 keiner nen Meter. Der größte 95.




Hallo,

jeder 10. ein Meterhecht, das wäre zuviel.
Ich selbst brauche bestimmt 100 für einen metrigen Hecht,  habe das allerdingds nicht berechnet nur geschätzt, bin auch nur gelegentlicher Hechtfischer.
Bei meinem Sohn, der nur auf Hechte fischt, habe ich die letzten 5 Jahre mal ausgewertet und da komme ich eben auf einen Meter und darüber pro 25 gefangenen Hechten.
Kommt halt auch auf das Gewässser und den Angler an.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## inextremo6 (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Meterhechte werden in einem Jahr in Deutschland gefangen?*

Ich sag mal locker über 25000. Geht mal nur von der Mecklenburger Seenplatte aus oder die Boddengewässer, mit guter Gewässerkenntnis und einer Portion Glück schafft ein einziger Angler locker 25-30 metrige im Jahr. Gut dass die nicht mehr entnommen werden.. oder auch nicht.
 Natürlich sind  sicher davon einige, die doppelt und mehrfach gefangen worden.
 Ein richtiger Spezi macht eben auch keinen Hype über so einen metrigen Hecht......, den kann jeder bekommen.


----------



## Reg A. (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Meterhechte werden in einem Jahr in Deutschland gefangen?*



inextremo6 schrieb:


> Ich sag mal locker über 25000. Geht mal nur von der Mecklenburger Seenplatte aus oder die Boddengewässer, mit guter Gewässerkenntnis und einer Portion Glück schafft ein einziger Angler locker 25-30 metrige im Jahr.



Beruht deine Einschätzung auf persönlichen Erfahrungen (auch Hörensagen), Hochrechnungen oder ist das einfach nur geraten? 
Denn wenn ich mir hier so die diesbezüglichen Regionalthreads durchlese, komme ich zu einem anderen Schluss. Und wir haben hier sicher Boardmember, die wirklich was vom Hechtangeln verstehen und die von dir genannten Gewässer zu ihren Hausgewässern zählen. 
Versteh mich nicht falsch: klar gibt es in Dtld. sicherlich Hechtangler, die jedes Jahr die von dir in den Ring geworfenen Zahlen knacken dürften, nur eben nicht gerade viele. Selbst wenn man die sog. Profis miteinbezieht, die immerhin von der Veröffentlichung ihrer Fänge (unter anderem) ihren Lebenunterhalt bestreiten (müssen), gibt es da nur sehr wenige, die auf 25-30 Metrige pro Jahr kommen. Viele der Fische stammen dann aber auch aus dem Ausland...

Beziehen wir dann noch Franz' Statement 


Franz_16 schrieb:


> Nicht vergessen darf man auch die ganzen  Guiding-Geschichten - ich kann aber nicht einschätzen was da so an  Meterhechten gefangen wird? Die einzige Zahl dazu die ich jemals gelesen  habe, war von einem Guiding-Anbieter auf Rügen, der meinte sie hatten  insgesamt 60 Meterhechte im Jahr.


in die Kalkulation mit ein, relativiert sich das Ganze schnell. Da hat also ein Guide (der ja sicherlich mit seinem Guiding seinen Lebensunterhalt zumindest mitfinanzieren muss) an einem der besten Hechtgewässer Deutschlands in einem Jahr 60 metrige Hechte im Boot gehabt. Gefangen von wievielen Anglern? 100? 200? 500? 
Und schwupps, schon klingen 60 Meterhechte - geguided in einem der besten Hechtgewässer Deutschlands! - gar nicht mehr sooo toll 
Aber, wie gesagt, ist die Frage aufgrund zu vieler unbekannter Variablen kaum zu beantworten. Aufgrund eigener Erfahrung, perönlichen Hochrechnungen und Schätzungen bleib ich bei unter 25.000 p.a.
Halte allerdings die Grenzzahl von Franz für wirklich gut gewählt #h

Aber sei's drum, eine korrekte Einschätzung lässt sich hier vermutlich ohnehin nicht erzielen. Und nur weil die Mehrheit hier der Ansicht ist, es seien unter 25.000 Meterhechte p.a. heißt das nicht, dass das den Realitäten entsprechen muss. Eine Umfrage hier im Board - wie von einigen angeregt - würde m.E. auch zu keinem verlässlichen Ergebnis führen, da erfahrungsgemäß die Bereitschaft von Probanden bezüglich der Teilnahme an einer Umfrage, deren Fragestellung im Vorfeld bekannt ist, zu einem nicht zu vernachlässigendem Prozentsatz davon abhängig ist, ob sie für sich (im Vorfeld) die entsprechende(n) Frage(n) positiv beantworten können.
Oder, salopp formuliert: bei einer Umfrage, wer denn (mehr als) einen Hecht über der magischen Metermarke pro Jahr fängt, würden sich überproportional viele Angler beteiligen, die das tatsächlich tun oder zumindest postulieren.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Meterhechte werden in einem Jahr in Deutschland gefangen?*



inextremo6 schrieb:


> Ich sag mal locker über 25000. Geht mal nur von der Mecklenburger Seenplatte aus oder die Boddengewässer, mit guter Gewässerkenntnis und einer Portion Glück schafft ein einziger Angler locker 25-30 metrige im Jahr.



Um deine These zu veranschaulichen, mal eine kurze Milchmädchenrechnung dazu:

Gehen wir niedrig ran, sagen wir 25 Meterfische.
Sagen wir, der einzelne Angler geht in der gesamten Fangsaison durchschnittlich ein Mal pro Woche los.
Legen wir der Rechnung die zweimonatige Hechtschonzeit in den Bodden zu der ganzjährigen Fangzeit in den mecklenburgischen Binnengewässern zugrunde, sind das durchschnittlich 48 Angelausflüge pro Jahr.

Nach deiner These und meiner Rechnung würde der durchschnittliche Angler bei jeder zweiten Tour mindestens einen Meterfisch fangen. Das ist ziemlich kühn...



inextremo6 schrieb:


> mit guter  Gewässerkenntnis und einer Portion Glück schafft ein* einziger* Angler  locker 25-30 metrige im Jahr.



Ein *einziger* Angler schafft das vielleicht, ein* einzelner* Angler mit Sicherheit nicht.

Jetzt müssen wir nur noch diesen einzigen Angler finden.|supergri


----------



## thanatos (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Meterhechte werden in einem Jahr in Deutschland gefangen?*

man kann nur fangen was vorhanden ist #6
 Anderseits ist der Hecht nicht unbedingt der Lieblingsspeisefisch. 
 Gefangen ist bei mir = entnommen und gegessen .
 Das bei mir maximal drei im Jahr und ich denke mal bei den
 Glücklichen die regelmäßig so große Hechte fangen könnten sieht es nicht viel anders aus.
 Habe mich mit der Abstimmung zurückgehalten aber stimme nun doch für unter 25000.


----------



## Mozartkugel (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Meterhechte werden in einem Jahr in Deutschland gefangen?*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Kommt halt auch auf das Gewässser und den Angler an.



genau, bei unserem 8ha großen bzw. kleinen See dürfte die Bestandsdichte von Hechten jenseits der Metermarke nicht sehr groß sein. Wenn mal ein Hecht gefangen wird, kriegt so eine Dame auch gerne mal einen über die Rübe. Das letzte mal hat sich diese Nachricht interessanterweise verbreitet wie ein Lauffeuer. Der Petrijünger war dann nicht mehr so gern gesehen bei den Kollegen. |supergri


----------



## Don-Machmut (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Meterhechte werden in einem Jahr in Deutschland gefangen?*



inextremo6 schrieb:


> Ich sag mal locker über 25000. Geht mal nur von der Mecklenburger Seenplatte aus oder die Boddengewässer, mit guter Gewässerkenntnis und einer Portion Glück schafft ein einziger Angler locker 25-30 metrige im Jahr. .



Als Guide mit über 200 und mehr Angeltagen im Jahr Kommt man vielleicht noch selbst auf die 25-30 Meterfische  #6
Als Privater Angler kenne ich keinen der das Heute noch schafft |bigeyes

Da kommt wieder voll die gute alte aussage zum tragen ( auf den Boddengewässer springen einem die Meter nur so ins Boot ) das ist schon lange lange nicht mehr so 

Als normaler sterblicher Angler Brauche ich für deine Hochrechnung Knapp 2 Jahre auf dem Bodden um die 30+ Stück selbst zu knacken , und das ist schon ein guter Schnitt ...dann kommt das hin ...trotz guter Gewässerkenntnis :g:g
Und die die mich kenne wissen wie viele Stunden/ Tage/Wochen ich  im Jahr  hir unterwegs bin :vik:

Da kann das auch mal gut und gerne passieren das ich in 3 Monate gar keinen Fange zb. #q#q


----------



## BERND2000 (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Meterhechte werden in einem Jahr in Deutschland gefangen?*



Don-Machmut schrieb:


> Als normaler sterblicher Angler Brauche ich für deine Hochrechnung Knapp 2 Jahre auf dem Bodden um die 30+ Stück selbst zu knacken , und das ist schon ein guter Schnitt ...dann kommt das hin ...trotz guter Gewässerkenntnis :g:g
> Und die die mich kenne wissen wie viele Stunden/ Tage/Wochen ich im Jahr hir unterwegs bin :vik:
> 
> Da kann das auch mal gut und gerne passieren das ich in 3 Monate gar keinen Fange zb. #q#q


 
 Wobei Du vor Ort traumhafte Bedingungen für Hechte hast.
 Bei Mir vor Ort würden selbst Ü90 cm Zander und Ü50cm Barsche  ungleich leichter zu fangen sein als Hechte über 90cm.
Hier werden wohl die 6000 Angler kaum ein dutzend Hechte von einem Meter im Jahr zusammenbekommen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Meterhechte werden in einem Jahr in Deutschland gefangen?*

Bei uns im Verein werden jährlich vielleicht max. 1-2 Hechte ü 1m gemeldet (wenn überhapt). Steht dann in Berichten oder nur Fotos im Vereinsmagazin oder die Bilder werden im Angelladen ausgehängt (dafür gibts / gabs Preise) 

Wir haben Seen zwischen 16-35 ha und ü 1000 Mitglieder, wovon sicher auch viele auf Hecht angeln. Sieht man zumindest immer am 1. Mai, da gehts am See zu wie am FoPu. Gibt sicher Gewässer, wo deutlich mehr gefangen wird...aber ü 25000 fällt mir schwer zu glauben, wenn ich die Gewässer in der Gegend ungefähr als durchschnittlichen Maßstab nehmen würde.


----------



## fishhawk (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Meterhechte werden in einem Jahr in Deutschland gefangen?*

Hallo,



> Bei uns im Verein werden jährlich vielleicht max. 1-2 Hechte ü 1m *gemeldet* (wenn überhapt)



Ist bei uns ähnlich, und meistens sind es die gleichen Angler. Da sagt aber nur aus, dass  manche eben die Öffentlichkeit suchen.

Ich weiß aber sicher , dass bei uns im Verein pro Jahr wesentlich mehr Meterhechte gefangen als gemeldet werden. 

Die regionalen Unterschiede werden sicher groß sein.

Aber in Relation zur Gesamtzahl der Angler und der Gewässer würde ich die genannten Schätzungen jetzt nicht als unrealistisch bezeichnen.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Meterhechte werden in einem Jahr in Deutschland gefangen?*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Zählt doch mal die Meterhechte, die von Bordies in den letzten 10 Jahren (oder überhaupt) gefangen wurden.
> Das Ergebnis ist sicher überraschend wenig im Verhältnis zu 25.000 Stück.
> Dennoch für eine Hochrechnung statistisch interessant.
> 
> Deshalb pro Jahr sehr deutlich unter 25.000.





sirkay schrieb:


> Macht doch hier mal eine Umfrage auf...





Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Eine solche Unfrage, von der Administration-(edit:Subalternität) inszeniert, muß natürlich von Allen nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen ehrlich beantwortet werden.
> So viel staatsbürgerliche Reife wird man ja wohl voraussetzen dürfen!|znaika:



http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=325399


----------



## deleo (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Meterhechte werden in einem Jahr in Deutschland gefangen?*

Bei uns werden auch max 1-2 im Jahr gefangen, selbst gehen mir seid dem ich seid 10 Jahren gezielt auf Hecht angle 20-30/Jahr an den Haken. Der größte war 87cm, von anderen Vereinsmitgliedern weis ich ähnliches.


----------



## BERND2000 (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Meterhechte werden in einem Jahr in Deutschland gefangen?*

Ich habe in meinen Leben sicherlich viele Hundert Hechte in verschiedenen Gewässern Regionen und Ländern gefangen.
 (Davon jeweils aus der Vorgruppe hervorgehend)

 So um 100 werden die 60cm überschritten haben.
 Vielleicht 20 die 80cm.
 6-8 die 90 cm
 2 die 110 cm.
 1 sicher mehr als 120cm.

 Sternstunden mit Superfängen von bis zu 20 Hechten am Tag zwischen 40- 90 cm inklusive.


----------



## Lajos1 (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Meterhechte werden in einem Jahr in Deutschland gefangen?*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Bei meinem Sohn, der nur auf Hechte fischt, habe ich die letzten 5 Jahre mal ausgewertet und da komme ich eben auf einen Meter und darüber pro 25 gefangenen Hechten.
> Kommt halt auch auf das Gewässser und den Angler an.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fishhawk (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Meterhechte werden in einem Jahr in Deutschland gefangen?*

Hallo,



> Die 1 von 25 manifestieren sich immer mehr.



Das ist aber auch wieder individuell vom Angler und den Gewässern abhängig.

Bei mir als Gelegenheitshechtangler (noch ohne Einsatz dieses Jahr) sind die Quoten deutlich  besser.

Liegt aber nur daran, dass ich nur im Spätherbst ein paar Mal gehe und wenig fange.

Um diese Zeit ist die Pfannengröße schon ziemlich dezimiert und ich versuche auch kleinere Hechte möglichst zu vermeiden.

Letztes Jahr war meine Quote übrigens 100%. Zwei Mal angeln, 1 x Fisch.

Taugt natürlich für ne Statistik überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Lajos1 (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Meterhechte werden in einem Jahr in Deutschland gefangen?*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Das ist aber auch wieder individuell vom Angler und den Gewässern abhängig.
> 
> 
> Hallo,
> ...


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Meterhechte werden in einem Jahr in Deutschland gefangen?*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr war meine Quote übrigens 100%. Zwei Mal angeln, 1 x Fisch.


Wenn ich Dir den einen Hecht glaube, sind von den 100% trotzdem 50% Anglerlatein... :q


----------



## fishhawk (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Meterhechte werden in einem Jahr in Deutschland gefangen?*

Hallo,



> Wenn ich Dir den einen Hecht glaube, sind von den 100% trotzdem 50% Anglerlatein.



Ich könnte jetzt die Bundesbildungsministerin zitieren: " Ich kann schon rechnen, nur nicht so mit Zahlen".

Es geht aber um die Quote an Meterhechten: 

Lajos Sohn, spezialisierter Hechtangler 1:25 = 4%     

Ich, mittlerweile nur noch Gelegenheitshechtangler  1:1 = 100%

Da ich letztes nur zweimal Hechtangeln war und dabei nur einen Hecht gefangen habe, ist die statistische Aussagekraft bei mir natürlich Null.

Bei Lajos Sohn mit 125 Hechten im Jahr sagt das ggf. schon mehr aus.

Solche Werte hängen immer vom jeweiligen Angler, den befischten Gewässern, der Häufigkeit des Angelns, den Methoden etc. ab.


----------



## pike-81 (1. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Meterhechte werden in einem Jahr in Deutschland gefangen?*

Moinsen!
M.M.n. wird man diese Frage nicht beantworten können. 
Statistiken und Zahlenspiele führen hier nur in die Irre. 

Mein Kumpel und ich gehen fast immer gemeinsam los. 
Und das seid Jahren. 
In den letzten Jahren haben wir immer etwa gleich gut gefangen. 
Auch sehr viele Fische über 70-90cm. 
Die Meter gingen aber auf mein Konto. 
Dieses Jahr hat er mich echt abgezogen. 
Seine Quote liegt bei 100%, darunter sein erster Meterfisch überhaupt. 
Trotzdem stehen die beiden Größten bisher in meinem Fangbuch. Obwohl ich insgesamt weniger erfolgreich war. 

Es hängt also zu viel vom Zufall, Gewässer und Angler ab, als das eine Statistik aussagekräftig wäre. 

Und ob der Freiwasserhecht auf BigBait jetzt 80+ oder 100+ hat, läßt sich kaum beeinflussen, und bleibt ein Glücksspiel. 

In meiner alten Heimat war ein Meterhecht immer ein Fall für die Zeitung. 

Denke mal in den weitesten Teilen des Landes dürfte er nich immer eine Rarität darstellen, und ein Anglerleben krönen. 

Klar, an großen Talsperren, Voralpenseen und den Bodden sieht das bestimmt anders aus.
Aber wie groß ist deren Anteil an bundesweiten Gewässern?
Petri


"Nur Der Köder Im Wasser Fängt"


----------



## Lajos1 (1. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Meterhechte werden in einem Jahr in Deutschland gefangen?*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Es hängt also zu viel vom Zufall, Gewässer und Angler ab, als das eine Statistik aussagekräftig wäre.
> 
> Und ob der Freiwasserhecht auf BigBait jetzt 80+ oder 100+ hat, läßt sich kaum beeinflussen, und bleibt ein Glücksspiel.
> 
> ...


----------



## fishhawk (1. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Meterhechte werden in einem Jahr in Deutschland gefangen?*

Hallo,

@Lajos

ich denke schon, dass bei deinem Sohn da weniger Zufall, sondern mehr Erfahrung und Können die Erfolge beeinflusst.

Trotzdem sollte man statistische Kennzahlen nicht überbewerten.

Ich hab Anfang des Jahrtausends Jahr für  Jahr eine Woche Strelasund und Kubitzer Bodden befischt und war dazu auch immer noch  einige Male mit dem Boot auf dem großen Brombachsee unterwegs. Durchaus mit Erfolg.

Mit der Zeit hab ich dann die Lust am Hechtangeln so ziemlich verloren und gehe nur noch ein paar Mal im Spätherbst an unsere Vereinsstrecke.
Das ist ein Wiesenfluss mit so 7 - 10 m Breite. 

Wenn ich die statistischen Werte nun als Vergleich nähme, wäre unser Vereinswasser ein wesentlich besseres Großhechtgewässer als die beiden erstgenannten. 

Stimmt natürlich nicht. 

Es liegt halt daran wann, wo und wie ich dort fische. Und weil ich dort nur sehr wenige Fische fange, treibt jeder Großhecht die Quote dort umso höher.



> Es hängt also zu viel vom Zufall, Gewässer und Angler ab, als das eine Statistik aussagekräftig wäre.



Sehe ich ähnlich.

Erstmal braucht man ein Gewässer, wo die Zielfische auch in genügender Anzahl vorkommen.

Dann kann es nicht schaden zu wissen, wann, wo und wie man sie am besten beangelt.

Und zum Schluss kommt immer wieder auch mal Glück oder Zufall dazu. 
Also Meterhacht beim Barschangeln, beim Einholen der Karpfenmontagen, Wurmchecht, Boliehecht, hat es alles schon gegeben.

Das dann auf die Anzahl der Meterhechte in ganz D hochzurechnen dürfte ein sinnloses Unterfangen sein.


----------



## Lajos1 (1. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Meterhechte werden in einem Jahr in Deutschland gefangen?*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Das dann auf die Anzahl der Meterhechte in ganz D hochzurechnen dürfte ein sinnloses Unterfangen sein.




Hallo,

das ist richtig, dazu sind viel zu viele Einflussgrößen vorhanden.|uhoh:

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Brachsenfan (4. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Meterhechte werden in einem Jahr in Deutschland gefangen?*

25.000 klingt für ich schon sehr viel!
Ich glaube nicht, dass es so viele sind. 
Zumal es in manchen Regionen nicht wirklich viele Gewässer gibt, wo überhaupt regelmäßig 1m+Hechte gefangen werden.


----------



## porbeagle (4. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Meterhechte werden in einem Jahr in Deutschland gefangen?*

Ich hab 2 Meterhechte dieses Jahr.

Kamen beide aus Gewässern mit ner Größe von ca. 8 - 10 Hektar.

4 von 75-90 cm

Von meinen  Bekannten hab ich Bilder bekommen wie folgt :2 Bilder Bodensee
112 & 114 cm

Aus SH habe ich 6 bekommen von nem Kollegen 
109 / 102 / 106 / 101 / 112 / 105

und aus Bremen 3

119 / 112 / 103 cm

Deshalb bleib ich bei über 25.000


----------



## fishhawk (5. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Meterhechte werden in einem Jahr in Deutschland gefangen?*

Hallo,

ich weiß zwar nicht, wie du diese Zahlen auf 25.000 hochrechnest, aber ich halte es auch für realistisch.

Ich werde dieses Jahr wohl keinen Beitrag zu den 25.000 leisten können.

Bin gestern zum ersten Einsatz ausgerückt und musste feststellen, dass meine Großhechtstellen mittlerweile Baggerarbeiten zum Opfer gefallen sind.


----------



## hecht99 (16. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Meterhechte werden in einem Jahr in Deutschland gefangen?*

Durch Köderwahl, Stellenwahl etc. kann man die Hechtgröße schon ein wenig beeinflussen. Aber ob der Hecht 85, 95 oder 1,05 hat, der sich den 25er Gummi weghaut, kann man als Angler nicht beeinflussen. Bei uns im Verein wird ungefähr jedes 3. Jahr einer gefangen (bei 100 Anglern). Das heißt hochgerechnet: 300 Angler fangen pro Jahr einen Meter.

 Vielleicht bin ja ich auch noch irgendwann mal dran ;-)


----------



## Lajos1 (16. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Meterhechte werden in einem Jahr in Deutschland gefangen?*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich werde dieses Jahr wohl keinen Beitrag zu den 25.000 leisten können.
> 
> ...


----------



## exil-dithschi (16. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Meterhechte werden in einem Jahr in Deutschland gefangen?*

ich dieses jahr vermutlich auch nicht.
in der pfütze an die es zur zeit geht sind 60 der meter, aber erstens geh´ ich da eh´ wegen der rotaugen hin und zwotens - wir würden nicht alle immer wieder ans wasser, denn -  man kann nie wissen.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (16. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Meterhechte werden in einem Jahr in Deutschland gefangen?*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> fishhawk schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hallo,
> ...


----------



## Lajos1 (16. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Meterhechte werden in einem Jahr in Deutschland gefangen?*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Lajos1 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Na ihr geht ja mit einer Motivation ans Wasser...#c
> ...


----------



## fishhawk (16. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Meterhechte werden in einem Jahr in Deutschland gefangen?*

Hallo,



> bei uns im Verein wird ungefähr jedes 3. Jahr einer gefangen (bei 100 Anglern)



Bei uns im Verein werden bei 1000 Anglern schon mehrere Meterhechte im Jahr gefangen. Publik werden aber auch nur wenige.



> Na ihr geht ja mit einer Motivation ans Wasser.



Ne, nachdem der Bagger meine Großhechtstrecke vergewaltigt hat, gehe ich diese Jahr gar nicht mehr auf Hecht. In meinem Alter kann man auch mal ein Schneiderjahr verkraften.

Vielleicht holt sich die Natur bis nächstes Jahr wieder etwas Ufer zurück.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Meterhechte werden in einem Jahr in Deutschland gefangen?*

Ich denke, es gibt inzwischen insgesamt weniger Fisch in unsern Gewässern, so dass auch die Zahl der Hechte insgesamt, damit auch die der Meterhechte abnehmen wird. 

Wenn in den letzten Jahren die  25.000 noch erreicht wurden (halte ich für möglich/wahrhscheinlich), wirds zukünftig vielleicht eher nicht mehr so sein.


----------

